
Researchers get humans to think like computers - dnetesn
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-03-humans.html
======
ThJ
We often fall into the trap of placing ML algorithms in awkward situations
that even humans would have trouble with. For instance, we feed a flat still
image to an ANN and expect it to detect things that a human would need lateral
head motion and stereoscopic vision to detect. We feed a large detailed colour
image into a deep learning algorithm, but humans only see in colour and high
resolution in a small spot in the middle of the visual field. This might sound
like it would make the job harder for ML, but perhaps it's actually helpful,
because there's less data to decode, and it's obvious what the most important
part of the image is. Our brains are only designed to make sense of the world
when it is also equipped with a body that can assist it and provide more
information by turning or moving around, or just taking a closer look.

------
bellerose
Of course humans can think like computers. We're all just deterministic beings
on this planet. Only difference is humans have a starting point of being
socially conditioned to think contrary because we want to feel special but
we're similar to shooting stars across the night sky by the act of external
forces.

~~~
fao_
I would upvote you for that comment but I couldn't figure out where 'you'
ended, and the external forces on your actions began, and it feels wrong to
give the upvote to you if you don't think you actually came up with the
comment.

~~~
bellerose
Everyone is the product of the past generations. So I don't care if you think
"I" didn't come up with the comment.

~~~
fao_
But, that isn't what I said.

I said, "it feels wrong to give the upvote to you if _you_ don't think you
actually came up with the comment."

~~~
bellerose
Yah, my reply was tailored to what you wrote and how I think about what you
wrote.

------
ronilan
When overwhelmed - spin a beach ball!!!

